# Contaminated my Hydro Oil



## retired brian (Sep 19, 2010)

I have made a STUPID mistake!. Chalk it up to it's my first tractor oil change, I wasn't paying attention, or I'm just getting old and senile, no critisim please,, I've been kicking myself all afternoon. After draining the engine oil and puting in new oil filter and fuel filter, I saw the filler cap marked "OIL" on the filter side of the engine so started putting the engine oil in. After about nearly a litre of so (maybe as much as a pint and a half), I notice saw the engine oil filler cap on the valve cover and instantly realised I was putting engine oil in the hydro transmission filler. So I have contaminated the hydro oil. How serious is this? and do I need a complete hydro oil replacement which was replaced by the dealer 50 hours ago? If it matters its a Branson 35HP HST with 100 hours.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Brian! Now hold on a minute! The hydro oil should go in the rearend, by the PTO. My John Deere has actually two oil fill places on the engine. One on the valve cover and one much lower, by the injection pump. You could be safe. Can you confirm that there is a filler port at the axle or look in your owners manual?


----------



## retired brian (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply tractor beam, you may have given me some hope here. I put the engine oil into a filler port near the injection pump, and since I never knew of any engine having two oil fill locations, I assumed I had put it into a second Hydro Oil filler. Yes there is the conventional location for Hydro Oil near the PTO, and the manual states that. No mention at all in the manual of this lower filler on the engine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure why they have that feature, but I always use the hole by the injection pump because it's lower and easier to administer the oil. Top it off and run it. You'll be fine!


----------

